# What bow do ya shoot?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So what bow do you shoot?

I shoot a PSE firestorm light series.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

HOYT with GOLDTIPS ARROWS AND MUZZY BROAD HEADS.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

The sweet and revered Browning Detonator until I can afford a new one.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Stacey bow, with Gold Tip arrows and G5 broad heads. Hope to shoot the new EPEK broad heads when they get them out to the public.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I shoot a Browning Nomad Deluxe bow with Easton Game Getter Arrows and Satelite purple 4 blade broadheads. Been shootin it since 1983 and it still puts meat in the pot. :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot an old Bear Element. If you have to ask what arrows I shoot, then you haven't been following some of the more in depth discussions on here. :lol: Ok, I will just spill... Easton ST Axis, with probably Montec G-5's this year... bad wind plane with my replaceable three blade Muzzys so I'm up for trying something else. They kill carp fantastically though. :lol:


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

2007 Browning Mirage with 75/95 gold tip arrows and 100gr. Innerloc broadheads


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

'07 Browning Illusion, X-Weave Pro arrows and G5 Montecs.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Lately I have been shooting the 'bullhollow' by North Slope inc. I am shooting a gold tip arrow that has been foamed (by a weirdo) and a 145 grain tip.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hoyt Ultra-Mag launching Gold Tips tipped with Thunderheads.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Bowtech patriot with 7595's and a 125 grin 3 blade muzzy. Deadly-accurate.

Ok for those of us with a mechanical advantage. What is foaming an arrow? It sounds kinda sissy. :lol: :twisted: But really what is it, and why?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Foaming an arrow was developed by some weirdo up in Kaysville. You would have to ask him all about it. He goes by "Tex" from the land of 'O' bob.  I would tell you all about it but I think he has a patent on it or something....


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I picked up a mathews drenalin a few months back and am using CX maxima hunters with G5 Montecs or maybe grim reapers...We will see. One thing that I am excited to try out is the dead-on rangefiner that I just installed. The idea is to be able to range an animal while at full draw based on how large or small it is at different distances. I guess I will find out if it works. If you are interested, here is a link- http://www.deadonrangefinder.com/Demo.aspx

Here is a photo:

My new Dreny...








Dead-on rangefinder....








I swapped out the short fibers it came with for some longer ones as an experiment and strapped 'em down with twist ties while I test it out...


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

Mathew's Switchback XT, Easton N-fused arrows with G5 Montec. :lol: 
Just got the new arrows and excited to see how they do. Previous arrows were Gold Tip.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

06 Alli with Dakota strings, 05 old glory with WC strings, wife has a micro midas 3, just picked her up a new Martin cheetah. Daughter has a genesis pro, 3 year old son has a little fiberglass job that he pulls to far back and tries to rip his ear off with. Mostly gold tip xt hunter arrows in a verity of wt’s. Muzzy and magus Brodhead’s.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Mathews Legacy.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

PSE Baby G-Force Infinity, Goldtips and Muzzy 100gr. broadheads


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Foaming an arrow was developed by some weirdo up in Kaysville. You would have to ask him all about it. He goes by "Tex" from the land of 'O' bob.  I would tell you all about it but I think he has a patent on it or something....


Not patented, not a secret either. Just not taken to well among the "supper whammy speedbow crowd" Which is pretty much anyone shootin' a compound. :wink:

Basically, you take a hollow, light, unstable, carbon arrow shaft and you inject two part high density foam into it to make it about 100-150 grains heavier, and about a thousand times more stable, quiet, and hard hitting. But, alas, you can't shoot them out to 120 yards cuz they just weight too much. (475-550 grains for most shooters) But for up close in your face bowhunting, (inside 40 yards) they hit like a truck and are very stable in flight allowing you to shoot a wider variety of broadhead/vane/feather combinations.

It all gets back to my very unpopular argument that a heavy arrow is a better arrow. Not a popular thing to say in a wold of speed and distance freaks.

*YES! YOU ARE ALL FREAKS!!!*

I'm the only normal one. *\-\*


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Hoyt Ultramag, Beman MFX microdiameter arrows....and I'm still not sure on the broadhead for this year. If EPEK would let me know when his are coming out and for how much I would probably give those a try.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Hoyt Ultra-Tec with Gold Tip arrows tipped with 125 gr muzzy three blade broadheads. I am considering the EPEK for my upcoming elk hunt.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Hoyt Ultra-Tec with Gold Tip arrows tipped with 125 gr muzzy three blade broadheads. I am considering the EPEK for my upcoming elk hunt.


Wow.... Mr. I don't let my client hunt with this I don't let my clients hunts with that is going to shoot a mechanical? Wow.... Good for you Shirek maybe you are not as closed minded as I thought.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Wow.... Good for you Shirek maybe you are not as closed minded as I thought.


The troll is calling you an ogre. Isn't that like the pot and a kettle or something.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

2008 Browning Illusion TC, Gold Tip Xt's, Grim Reapers or Montecs...........


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

truemule said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.... Good for you Shirek maybe you are not as closed minded as I thought.
> ...


A troll that can't SPELL!! at that. :?


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Allegiance w/speed cams/Gold tip/Crimson Talon/Iron heads


----------



## birdman0388 (Dec 14, 2007)

Diamond Black ICE, Gold Tips with 100 gr BRoadheads.....Sweet azz bow.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Like a 1998 PSE NOVA shooting Gold Tips and Cabelas 3 blade 90 grain broadheads. Not too fancy but it gets the job done...I'd like something fancy and new but while mine still shoots so well...why drop 800 bucks on a new bow.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Mathews LX, Gold Tip Pro Hunters and Grim Reapers

After the first of the year some serious looking will be done at the Apex
as well


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I shoot a Browning Nomad Deluxe bow with Easton Game Getter Arrows and Satelite purple 4 blade broadheads. Been shootin it since 1983 and it still puts meat in the pot. :wink:


I for reals had that exact setup. Later on we would all bring our browning deluxe nomads and explorers in case the firewood got wet.

Depending on how hot or cold it was, that bow was the most temperamental bow that I have ever owned. The most consistant thing about it was it's unconsistancy.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> truemule said:
> 
> 
> > north slope said:
> ...


Look Shrek I can spell, I would not want your ocd to get out of hand. :shock:


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Mathews Switchback, ST Axis, Montecs.


Bigpapacow, that dead on range finder looks like a pretty good idea. Did you order it online or pick it up at a store?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BowTech Allegiance, Goldtips, G5 Montecs for big game

Bear Whitetail for fish

Shakespeare recurve for small game


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

> Bigpapacow, that dead on range finder looks like a pretty good idea. Did you order it online or pick it up at a store?


I bought it online at the website that I put a link to earlier in this thread. Here it is again: http://www.deadonrangefinder.com/

It was kind of pricey at $25, but I thought I would give it a whirl...


----------

